# Kubuntu 8 Screen Resolution - Maxed at 800x600?



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Like the title says, I can't increase it more. I tried editing the xorg.conf file, but I don't know if I did it right or if this is even the right way to do it. Ideally I'd like it somewhere around 1124x768, or even widescreen if possible. I'm running it within a Sun VirtualBox VM with 128 MB of virtual video memory and 512 MB of virtual RAM, so it shouldn't be a problem. The problem also occurs in Q (Mac OS X port of qemu). Fedora 9 and ReactOS run fine in both at very large resolutions, but Kubuntu's preferences simply do not go beyond 800x600. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I had the very same problem with the Buntu family on my computer - never could solve it via editing xorg - spent days working on it. I actually installed PC Linux and ran with it for awhile - then one day someone gave me an old Dell flat panel monitor and I fired it up to see if it worked; it did! Forgot about it; left it on; and stated experimenting with Ubuntu again a few days later. Ubuntu went on so fast it wasn't even funny! What the heck did I do? I changed monitors........So, it's one of two things; I also upgraded RAM to a gig and don't remember if it was before or after failing with Ubuntu. RAM and/or monitor - Oh and after I installed Ubuntu with the little rinky dink Dell monitor I replaced it with my 19 inch Polyview and it works just fine now. What have you got to lose? Go borrow someones monitor and try it...


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I have the same problem when my Ubuntu was upgraded to 8.04.

It was perfect in the older version V 7.04 as I have two monitors working side by side.

The upgrade destroyed my setting but the really annoying bit is it uses it own setting if it can't cope with my edited xorg.conf version. Thus it keeps booting me to the older 800x600 resolution.

It looks like a bug to me if so many others got it.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, it's in virtualization software, so I can't exactly change monitors.  I'll try upping the virtual RAM to a gig and reinstalling. I actually think I installed it with 8 MB of virtual video memory, so maybe Kubuntu sets the max resolution at install instead of changing with the hardware? I'll give it a try...


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a similar problem with Ubuntu only showing in 800x600. In my case it was the lousy video hardware. I had a buddy change settings in the xorg program to change it but it was very buggy. After switching it to a new card it worked fine.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

My video seems to be able to switch to 1280x1024 definition after I edited my xorg.conf a few times.

As the OP is using virtual desktop I would have thought the video is under the control of the host system (a Sun system) and not necessarily freely selectable within the guest system which is Ubuntu, at least that is my impression of the virtual desktop management layer..


----------

